# Remote control program code?



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a 20" flat-screen Aiwa television and I can't find a code to program the E* remote so that I can control the TV's volume and power. I performed the code search method with my remote and I got no results. There's no code listed in the pamphlet, either. I'm not sure why, but I think it has to do something with the fact that Aiwa is not a major TV maker and E* hasn't bothered to make a code for it. For now, I have to use the TV's remote to control the power and I use my Model 3900 reciever's volume system. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You could get a 'learning remote' which will learn to operate functions for almost any a/v device. Maybe someone could provide you with a specific manufacture and model. I would like to have a Philips Pronto touch screen remote but that costs $500. :ewww:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Aiwa is, if not wholy owned, at least partially owned by Sony. Try some of the Sony codes. Also Sony farms out a lot of their manufacturing to Samsung. Try those as well.

See ya
Tony


----------

